# British Rail



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

I know British Rail are not very efficient

BUT

to keep Mark speight hanging around for days is just taking the pi$$


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BR also ceased to exist years ago DOH :roll:


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah well, Br - railtrack - the labour party - whoever is running the railways.

Newcastle stopped playing football ( well decent football) years ago but they're still around :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

huggy said:


> yeah well, Br - railtrack - the labour party - whoever is running the railways.
> 
> Newcastle stopped playing football ( well decent football) years ago but they're still around :lol:


Keep up keep up we are playing decent football again :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> huggy said:
> 
> 
> > yeah well, Br - railtrack - the labour party - whoever is running the railways.
> ...


Thats the kiss of death right there :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > huggy said:
> ...


Hopefully we can beat the smbs on Sunday first :wink:


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> huggy said:
> 
> 
> > yeah well, Br - railtrack - the labour party - whoever is running the railways.
> ...


i hope it stays that way too - it gets so boring with Man hU / Arse nal / Chelqsea


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

huggy said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > huggy said:
> ...


Just wait til next yeart :roll:


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> huggy said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: its always next season for the toon :roll:


----------

